# Tabletop/Throw Rug (east Coast)



## GiG_A_BitE (Aug 8, 2008)

My buddy caught this monstrosity in the Jacksonville area at Nassau Inlet. This guy tipped the scales at 12.5 lbs. I don't know what the measurements were but I know they caught him on a big finger mullet on a sliding sinker rig. These Doormats stack up at all the inlets on the east coast, Sebastian Inlet being the most popular. I have seen some pushing 14 lbs caught right next to me. The Snook also get people going crazy like they do here during Cobia season.I haven't heard to much of people gigging for flounder over there. I don't think they hang out in the shallows as much.


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

Good gosh! Now that one has some meat on it! I've never had the chance to eat Snook and its been on my want to eat before I die list for a long time. Have you ever had it? What's it similar to? BTW, great catch!


----------



## Huntinman (Aug 12, 2008)

Screw the door mat, that is by far a table top that can seat 10!!!!! NICE catch!!


----------



## whitebc13 (Aug 5, 2008)

DAYUMMMMMM!!! Nice fish :clap


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

Holy Sh*t Batman...thats a HUGE A$$ flounder!!!!


----------



## johnboatjosh (May 19, 2008)

I've seen that fish many times before in my dreams.:sleeping

Great Fish!:clap


----------



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

I would have to get a repleca of that fish for my wall. They taste to good to have mounted.


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

I hooked one like that in the pass about 20 years ago. I was redfishing with big live pinfish. Had him on top of the water by the boat. Reach ed down with net and he spit the pinfish and hook. I actually think he was just holding on to the pinfish. Was the biggest flounder I've ever seen in person. Made me sick.


----------



## Lakewoodwife (Oct 19, 2007)

My husband hooked one in Tarklin about 11 years ago on very light tackle and I caused him to lose it...I grabbed the line and it popped! 

That's some beautiful fish! I can just see him under the broiler with some lemon/garlic/butter!! yummmmmmmmm!!! 

Thanks for the post!!!!


----------



## Sniper Spear-It (Jan 16, 2008)

oh and BTW snook is the best fish i have ever eaten. I have to admit that is one of the reasons that i am moving back down to clearwater


----------



## Longbeard (Apr 24, 2008)

that is one hell of a flounder


----------



## shanester (May 20, 2008)

the biggest flounder ever caught was caught there in nassau sound 25 pounds. lived there for years caught many fish over 10 pounds


----------



## captwesrozier (Sep 28, 2007)

my biggest flounder on hook and line was 12lbs

my biggest flounder gigged was 10lbs

tight lines!


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

> *captwesrozier (8/20/2008)*my biggest flounder on hook and line was 12lbs
> 
> my biggest flounder gigged was 10lbs
> 
> tight lines!


Did you get them in Pensacola? Post the pics!


----------



## 2112 (May 4, 2008)

Amazing fish!

Is that the exact same speicies we are gigging, is that a Summer Flounder?


----------

